# Feel something disgusting game



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I found this on GhostDroppings.com by stbrigid. There's some great ideas here.


I found this the other day, regretfully, I did not write down the website address. This is kind of another take on the peeled grape eyeballs feely game.... and everything is edible.

The Haunted Body Shop: Body Parts Directory
· Teenage Werewolf Hearts: Peeled, roasted chestnuts ("good to eat -- feel the ridges on your tongue")
· Bat's Toenails: Whole caraway or cumin seeds; "crush them in your teeth."
· Batwings: Smoked turkey wings (without the drumstick); beef jerky lightly soaked to soften.
· Bloody Nuns' Hearts: poached eggs in chunky salsa.
· Breaking Fingers: Wieners pierced with a thin breadstick; snap in half. (use a skewer to make a hole through the length of the wiener first).
· Burned Rats & Rattails: Long green anaheim chiles (fresh, with stem), charred until blackened.
· Coagulated Bat's Blood: chunky fruit puree with granola.
· Cockroach Carcasses: Rice crackers - the ones shaped like little logs.
· Dead Baby Brains: A bowl of overcooked, mushy cauliflower and eggplant, with large, round capers; can also be anyone's brains.
· Dead Baby Fat: Tofu, preferably silken soft but any variety will do.
· Dead Ears: Dried apricots, apples or pears.
· Dead Witch Veins: Cooked buccatini (hollow spaghetti), chilled.
· Decaying Flesh 1: dried phyllo dough sheets.
· Decaying Flesh 2: baked puff pastry.
· Decaying Flesh 3: mashed potatoes topped with flakes of the above.
· Decaying Flesh 4: Corn meal mush, or polenta, dried and in chunks.
· Decaying Flesh 5: Toasted dried seaweed sheets (Japanese nori); crush them.
· Dried Lizard Legs: fried La Choy Noodles.
· Dried Worm Exo-Skeletons: fried La Choy Noodles.
· Ectoplasm: Applesauce.
· Eyeballs 1: Popping: Cherry tomatoes set in gelatin (Jello) in an ice cube tray -- stick one in the victim's mouth and tell them to bite down.
· Eyeballs 2: Peeled grapes in a bowl; stick the victim's hand in.
· Eyeballs 3: Olives stuffed with cream cheese and a squid tentacle.
· Eyeballs 4: Fish eyeballs: martini pearl onions in a bowl of honey; raisins plumped in oil.
· Fresh Vomit: Chunky Salsa & Canned Corn, mixed.
· Missing Toe or Finger: Piece of carrot, cut to proper size, peeled and dried for 2 days.
· Pus Soup: Mayonnaise and green salsa.
· Rotted teeth: Unpopped (or partially popped) popcorn kernels; Cornnuts; pine nuts.
· Skeleton hair: Corn silks.
· Vampire's Earwax: Fudge.
· Worms: Spaghetti in a bowl; spiral-shaped rotini make good locust larvae; stick victim's hand in.
Zombie hair: scraped, cooked spaghetti squash.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice list hauntiholik
I like to make up lists like this for things up I make.
makes it more interesting.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

If you can't see them and have no idea what is in there, Kush balls feel really disgusting.


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

Cooked wet spaghetti is always good for guts or something. 

And, if you wanna get really gross, (to feel, not eat), you can always use turkey gizzards, chicken liver, tripe, and lamb's tongue, all available from any butcher shop or most grocery stores nowadays. Nasty, but if feel is what you're going for, badda-bing.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I took one of those and googled it....this was the only result: 
http://www.globalgourmet.com/food/egg/egg1097/bodyshop.html

It appears to be the same list...maybe thats the site that was regretfully not written down?


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Haunti,
When you said,"feel something disgusting game",I thought you meant the time I tried to clean out the cat box with my bare hands....

"Alice,I left a surprise in the sand for you",The Cheshire Cat grinned.
"Oh my goodness,whatever could it be",Alice wondered.
Alice was soon to find out that in Wonderland, not everyone was as honest as she........


----------

